# Wider Grip and Low swing



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

As title states I changed my grip and swing styles to see if I can get an improvement on my own PB distances . Will be working with this in the coming weeks 






Feedback , comments and questions welcome. 

Regards


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That swing has an old familiar look to it.... 

Thanks for posting Jeremy.

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I do remember some top US caster doing something similar


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That cast is capable of huge distance. Not as pretty as a high swing but VERY effective.

With lighter leads try a slightly narrower grip. it will give you a faster finish if you can get it around. With your strength... not a problem.



Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's the first trial of the flatter swing with various leads. Need to get the backswing timing better so that the lead steps out before I start turning and get more weight forward with the leading left a bit higher. 






Regards


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Nice power stroke. It's difficult to not cut the corner with the lighter leads, especially if you are strong and can muscle through it. Great extension with the arms.

BlaineO


----------

